# The OD on grass lawn journal



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Ok here goes nothin.

I'm going to TRY to keep up with this regularly. Keep me honest 

My house was built (finished) may of last year and the sod was put down about that same time. 
I used a tru cut h20 and had it looking pretty good (at least my mom said so  )

This year I'm going all out.

Here is what I'm starting with.

Front



Back



Sweet Oak Hollow (chipping green)



"The path"



Photos taken 3/18/19 - everything still dormant.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Scalped

Rotary 
Power rake set at 0.5"
Rotary again
Then reel mower set at 0.5"


----------



## drenglish (Jun 22, 2018)

I thought the fields and wood line looked like Arkansas  looking forward to seeing what happens this year!


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

drenglish said:


> I thought the fields and wood line looked like Arkansas  looking forward to seeing what happens this year!


WPS!


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

And now the back yard


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

WPS! Good luck!


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Grass is not completely filled in yet but wanted to started trying something. I call them cheater stripes. The dark parts are probably about 0.5" taller than the light stripes.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Need to do a leveling project. I'm scalping my grass in places. That's the next big thing on the horizon. For now, some more cheater stripes.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

That's amazing. My wife laughed at that but I could see the gears turning for our future lawn.

Where did you get/rent the power rake from your earlier post?


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Cheater stripes, schmeter stripes... who cares how you do it, those stripes are there.. and they are glorious... well done #MTLFA


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

testwerke said:


> That's amazing. My wife laughed at that but I could see the gears turning for our future lawn.
> 
> Where did you get/rent the power rake from your earlier post?


Found it on Craigslist for $250!


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Latest shenanigans


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Before:


After:
Tifway 419 


Rolling:
Calling it "Sweet Oak Hollow"


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

I saw your video and got curious about Tahoma 31 for my front yard. I was told Tulsa would be a closer option than Memphis, but I have not called to ask for pricing. http://riverviewsodranch.com


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

testwerke said:


> I saw your video and got curious about Tahoma 31 for my front yard. I was told Tulsa would be a closer option than Memphis, but I have not called to ask for pricing. http://riverviewsodranch.com


They have it in Tulsa?! Dang it!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

OD on Grass said:


>


I really hope you do a video of this...love your channel. My wife is always like "What's with that guy and the singing?" Keep it up!


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> OD on Grass said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I did! The vid is live! Glad you like the channel


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

smoke bombs + cheater stripes = winning


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Ware said:


> smoke bombs + cheater stripes = winning


Thanks @Ware ! 🇺🇸


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Aeration


6tons of sand / roughly 4 yards




The drag worked like a dream


Fertilizer and water after


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

:clapping:


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@Bmossin @Ware one thing about you Arkansas boys. Ya'll have 2 green thumbs. I salute you.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

@JRS 9572 I'm in Texas amigo


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@Bmossin and I'm from South Carolina. You may have heard we're challenged with "learnin' dem books." Sorry for my error. Got you and @OD on Grass mixed up.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

JRS 9572 said:


> @Bmossin and I'm from South Carolina. You may have heard we're challenged with "learnin' dem books." Sorry for my error. Got you and @OD on Grass mixed up.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thanks! My green thumbs are pretty sore today


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Sand leveling - front yard progress:
24 hours after sand:


3 days 

7 days

10 days

2 weeks, 5 days later (after first reel mow with trucut H20 - 3/4 inch)


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Sand leveling the back yard

4 days later

11 days later


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

That is an epic sandjob!

Can't wait to watch the video once i am off work.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Good grief I have been slacking... so I'll make up for it with a poem.

I got a new mower...

It works pretty well...

and then found a mole...

I sent him to...
I mean...
The lawn's lookin swell.

I started a project
For this little boy
His very own golf course 
That will bring us both joy  

To be continued...


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Is your bermuda awake yet?


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

4 days after lawn Star liquid fert and iron. We have finally busted into lawn season!

Don't worry, I blew the edge debris off after this... before the local newspaper guy came for a visit 😮


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Since my last entry... I sprayed myclobutanil to keep the dollar spot (and some other fungus I had) away and have been mowing just about every other day. Still haven't had any temps over 80 but we are getting better every week!


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Looking good man! Jealous of the diamonds in the Bermuda, I have tried to cut them in mine but you can't see them really well.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great.. what is you HOC?


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Great looking yard!! Go Hogs


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Pic from my last mow. Double diamonds this time. 

Applied T Nex this morning for the first time ever. Excited to see what kind of results it brings! @Ware and @LCN281 assure me it is life changing. 
@Stuofsci02 - my HOC is 0.5"


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

OD on Grass said:


> Pic from my last mow. Double diamonds this time.
> 
> Applied T Nex this morning for the first time ever. Excited to see what kind of results it brings! @Ware and @LCN281 assure me it is life changing.
> @Stuofsci02 - my HOC is 0.5"


I think you meant @DJLCN :thumbup:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@OD on Grass .. Looking really great, and has really greened up nicely. How often are you mowing (every other day)? FYI, my handle is TurfNerd on YouTube (I know we have talked a few times there).

Cheers,

Stu


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Ware said:


> I think you meant @DJLCN :thumbup:


Dagnabbit! I think I get these LCNs mixed up every time! :lol:


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> @OD on Grass .. Looking really great, and has really greened up nicely. How often are you mowing (every other day)? FYI, my handle is TurfNerd on YouTube (I know we have talked a few times there).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Stu


Ah yes! Good to put a username with the other username 😁.
Yes I'm mowing about every other day. Hopefully today's T Nex app will change that.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

OD on Grass said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > @OD on Grass .. Looking really great, and has really greened up nicely. How often are you mowing (every other day)? FYI, my handle is TurfNerd on YouTube (I know we have talked a few times there).
> ...


I just got my Tnex down. I am hoping to get to at least every 3 days... I like to have a choice to mow...


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Sweet Oak Hollow


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

What are your thoughts on your triplex mower? I love the idea of being able to mow a little faster, but is it worth the trouble? Or how much trouble is it to keep the reels in good shape? If you had it to do over, would you buy it again? Is there anything you absolutely hate about it? Thanks! The lawn is looking great!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> What are your thoughts on your triplex mower? I love the idea of being able to mow a little faster, but is it worth the trouble? Or how much trouble is it to keep the reels in good shape? If you had it to do over, would you buy it again? Is there anything you absolutely hate about it? Thanks! The lawn is looking great!


Funny, I was about to ask the same question after that last video. I really need a bigger mower but can't even begin to wrap my head around maintaining 3 reels.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Wow it's been a while! I need to be better about this but here is an update on the lawn and the back yard golf course - Sweet Oak Hollow
0.5" Tifway 419 and Tahoma 31 with 2 1/4" fairway collars and 0.25" greens


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Look at that transformation. :thumbup:



OD on Grass said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> ...


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Ware said:


> Look at that transformation. :thumbup:


Wow…. Haven't looked back in a while. I think it was hard to see the end vision when I started all of this but the time and effort have been well worth it.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Doubled up


----------

